# inspection on roof/want opinions on cost/new home buyer



## techno124 (Oct 29, 2021)

recent home inspections on a house I put an offer on, i'm just looking for someone to say it's not that bad as my head makes it seem, or it's the worst thing ever. and what it would cost to fix.












Roofing picture

ROOFING #1:
Built-up/Gravel CoveredDESCRIPTION:
Flat SlopeESTIMATED AGE(S):
15 to 20 yearsDESIGN LIFE:
15 to 20 yearsLOCATION(S):
Full HouseINSPECTION METHOD:
Walked OnCHIMNEY/VENT(S):
Metal Flue PipeSPECIAL LIMITATIONS:
Design
Gravel Covering
Inaccessible Elements 

*S**F**P**NA**NI*    







  1.0ROOFING #1
(1) See section 2.0 as this condition is also affecting the parapet wall transition roofing material, which can lead to water penetration behind the roofing/flashing materials. Also, the built-up/gravel covered roofing material is showings signs of more advanced weathering with multiple areas of patching (e.g. around the cooler) and a few areas of blistering where the roof is flexible. Tears and areas of advanced wear are also present at the rolled roofing installed over the center parapet walls. The remaining service life of this roofing material is quite limited. Recommend evaluation by a qualified roofer to determine the full extent of damage and all repair/replacement needs to help avoid water penetration concerns.
(2) Note: Due to the design and installation of various roofing materials, no inspection to determine adequacy or professionalism of the installation can be made and is beyond the scope of this inspection. If any of these concerns exist, they should be followed up with a licensed roofer.    







1.3CHIMNEY #1
Note: The inner flue was not inspected due to secured spark arrestor cap.   







  1.7EXPOSED FLASHING
See section 1.0 above. There are also one or two areas where some nails were used to secure the transition roofing material and these have since loosened and backed out. Some gapping is also present around the chimney flue flashing. Recommend repairs/maintenance for these conditions as needed to help avoid possible water penetration concerns.







    1.9VENTILATION COVERS







    1.11PLUMBING STACKS 







   1.13DOWNSPOUTS / ROOF DRAINS
See section 1.0 above.*S**F**P**NA**NI*S= Satisfactory, F= Fair, P= Poor/Defective, NA= Not Applicable, NI= Not Inspected 
Review REPORT TERMINOLOGY on Introduction Page. Please contact the Company for clarification on ratings or findings if there are any questions.










1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 1(Picture) Tear in rolled roofing








1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 2(Picture) Tear in rolled roofing








1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 3(Picture) Parapet cracking near roof transition








1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 4(Picture) Parapet cracking near roof transition








1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 5(Picture) Parapet cracking near roof transition








1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 6(Picture) Blistered area1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 7(Video) Blistered area








1.0(1) ROOFING #1 Item 8(Picture) Patching above family room ceiling damage








1.7 EXPOSED FLASHING Item 1(Picture) Nails popping out of position








1.7 EXPOSED FLASHING Item 2(Picture) Nails popping out of position








1.7 EXPOSED FLASHING Item 3(Picture) Tears and wear to transition materials








1.7 EXPOSED FLASHING Item 4(Picture) Gapping at chimney


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you add some pics?


----------



## SmasLeeviy (2 mo ago)

Wow, the list is pretty big. Unfortunately, I can’t promise you’ll save a lot on it.


----------

